# MDCAT and NUMS



## Anaya shabi (Sep 6, 2017)

AOA,
so i took MCAT and nums this year which is 2017 and i didn't score good just 510 in mcat and 108 in nums so i am taking a gap year now and em really depressed on how to get started on my prep since em an O/A level student..i know nothing about Fsc system. I have been preparing since after eid and i am only doing 1 chapter per day which means i m done with 2 chapters of bio and phys each and this according to me is too less. i just can't bring myself to study because as soon as i open the fsc books i start getting all upset about whether i will score good in the entry tests this year and my career. i really want to be a doctor my dream is to get into King edward or cmh but i don't know if i can do it...plus i scored 4A*s and 3A's in olevels which is 86% aggregate and 1A* 1A and B in Alevels which is 85.5% aggregate..according to these grades i will have to score atleast 980 in mcat and i don't know how to do that..
can someone please guide me as to how to prepare for mcat in 11 months ?i will be really thankful
i am also planning on giving sat 2 next year for private medical colleges this year i gave it and scored 1800 without any prep


----------



## Future_doctor123 (Aug 22, 2017)

Anaya shabi said:


> AOA,
> so i took MCAT and nums this year which is 2017 and i didn't score good just 510 in mcat and 108 in nums so i am taking a gap year now and em really depressed on how to get started on my prep since em an O/A level student..i know nothing about Fsc system. I have been preparing since after eid and i am only doing 1 chapter per day which means i m done with 2 chapters of bio and phys each and this according to me is too less. i just can't bring myself to study because as soon as i open the fsc books i start getting all upset about whether i will score good in the entry tests this year and my career. i really want to be a doctor my dream is to get into King edward or cmh but i don't know if i can do it...plus i scored 4A*s and 3A's in olevels which is 86% aggregate and 1A* 1A and B in Alevels which is 85.5% aggregate..according to these grades i will have to score atleast 980 in mcat and i don't know how to do that..
> can someone please guide me as to how to prepare for mcat in 11 months ?i will be really thankful
> i am also planning on giving sat 2 next year for private medical colleges this year i gave it and scored 1800 without any prep


Dont waste your whole year all the private medical colleges affiliated with uhs gave the same degree as offered by govt medical colleges affiliated with uhs
Cmh is affiliated with nums university so you got the nums degree so all the colleges affiliated with nums affer the nums degree all the private colleges affiliated with nums have same fee structure that is 10 lac per year ao dont wate your whole year if you can afford privte colleges fee I hope this helps


----------



## Future_doctor123 (Aug 22, 2017)

Anaya shabi said:


> AOA,
> so i took MCAT and nums this year which is 2017 and i didn't score good just 510 in mcat and 108 in nums so i am taking a gap year now and em really depressed on how to get started on my prep since em an O/A level student..i know nothing about Fsc system. I have been preparing since after eid and i am only doing 1 chapter per day which means i m done with 2 chapters of bio and phys each and this according to me is too less. i just can't bring myself to study because as soon as i open the fsc books i start getting all upset about whether i will score good in the entry tests this year and my career. i really want to be a doctor my dream is to get into King edward or cmh but i don't know if i can do it...plus i scored 4A*s and 3A's in olevels which is 86% aggregate and 1A* 1A and B in Alevels which is 85.5% aggregate..according to these grades i will have to score atleast 980 in mcat and i don't know how to do that..
> can someone please guide me as to how to prepare for mcat in 11 months ?i will be really thankful
> i am also planning on giving sat 2 next year for private medical colleges this year i gave it and scored 1800 without any prep


Mbbs is mbbs no matter you done it from ke,allama iqbal,or any private college affiliated with uhs you got the same degree so cmh or je is not the end of the world


----------



## Anaya shabi (Sep 6, 2017)

yes but i got 108 marks in nums which are not good u don't think any nums affiliated college will take me with these marks


----------



## Future_doctor123 (Aug 22, 2017)

Anaya shabi said:


> yes but i got 108 marks in nums which are not good u don't think any nums affiliated college will take me with these marks


Whats your nums aggregate??


----------



## anon1997 (Sep 10, 2017)

Anaya shabi said:


> AOA,
> so i took MCAT and nums this year which is 2017 and i didn't score good just 510 in mcat and 108 in nums so i am taking a gap year now and em really depressed on how to get started on my prep since em an O/A level student..i know nothing about Fsc system. I have been preparing since after eid and i am only doing 1 chapter per day which means i m done with 2 chapters of bio and phys each and this according to me is too less. i just can't bring myself to study because as soon as i open the fsc books i start getting all upset about whether i will score good in the entry tests this year and my career. i really want to be a doctor my dream is to get into King edward or cmh but i don't know if i can do it...plus i scored 4A*s and 3A's in olevels which is 86% aggregate and 1A* 1A and B in Alevels which is 85.5% aggregate..according to these grades i will have to score atleast 980 in mcat and i don't know how to do that..
> can someone please guide me as to how to prepare for mcat in 11 months ?i will be really thankful
> i am also planning on giving sat 2 next year for private medical colleges this year i gave it and scored 1800 without any prep


k


----------



## anon1997 (Sep 10, 2017)

Anaya shabi said:


> AOA,
> so i took MCAT and nums this year which is 2017 and i didn't score good just 510 in mcat and 108 in nums so i am taking a gap year now and em really depressed on how to get started on my prep since em an O/A level student..i know nothing about Fsc system. I have been preparing since after eid and i am only doing 1 chapter per day which means i m done with 2 chapters of bio and phys each and this according to me is too less. i just can't bring myself to study because as soon as i open the fsc books i start getting all upset about whether i will score good in the entry tests this year and my career. i really want to be a doctor my dream is to get into King edward or cmh but i don't know if i can do it...plus i scored 4A*s and 3A's in olevels which is 86% aggregate and 1A* 1A and B in Alevels which is 85.5% aggregate..according to these grades i will have to score atleast 980 in mcat and i don't know how to do that..
> can someone please guide me as to how to prepare for mcat in 11 months ?i will be really thankful
> i am also planning on giving sat 2 next year for private medical colleges this year i gave it and scored 1800 without any prep


if you've done O and A level then why are you worrying to this level?O and Alevel students have better grip on the concepts.I think you can ace your mcat or nums with maybe a little effort.And 11 months are more than enough for you. Mcat is easier than A level exams, don't worry. just keep reading Fsc books along with the command on the concepts.For biology? JUST READ THOROUGHLY. and for physics, learn the formulas on daily basis and you should know how to apply the formula (That's the real game changer) learning the formulas ain't a very big deal.Practice for physics. and for Chemistry read the Fsc books,highlight the important facts, grasp the concepts (which will be easier for an Alevel student). I hope this helpes you.


----------



## Anaya shabi (Sep 6, 2017)

60%


----------

